# Is there a way to check what computers are signed into creative cloud?



## gregborkman (Oct 1, 2015)

I'm at work and someone stupidly gave out the login info to someone else and we run into the max number of computers signed in at a time thing occasionally. Is there a way to see what computers are logged in and going even further remotely un-sign them in. Would we just be able to change the password and then they'd have to have the new password to use the account or?


----------



## DFM (Oct 1, 2015)

Customers cannot access a list of activated machines. When trying to sign in on the third instance you have the choice to 'sign out of all devices', but by giving someone else your AdobeID credentials you have breached the license terms, and to stop the other person from re-activating and potentially running up costs on your billing card, the ID must be disabled. Contact Adobe Customer Care as soon as possible.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 1, 2015)

I do not believe that you can find that information. Adobe can likely reset it and require everyone to login again. If you are the account holder, you can change the password, but that may not kick off the other parties for months.

Change the password, and then call Adobe and tell them there is a unwanted user. They should help you get rid of them.


----------



## gregborkman (Oct 1, 2015)

thanks guys


----------

